# Hand held blenders???



## gail1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone use one of these? have any experiences my old bender has given up the ghost and as i use it mainly for soups/sauces etc i thought i might buy one of these
cheers 
gail


----------



## Steff (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Gail,

My MIL swears by these things and says there really handy, she got me one for xmas last year but im afraid it went to my uncle lol...I found one here for you on amazon looks good and a nice price.... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Russell-Hob...BIBY/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1286805498&sr=8-8


----------



## Caroline (Oct 11, 2010)

Hubby likes cooking and uses one made by Braun. I think he quite likes it and suff seems to come out as he wants.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't have room for a 'proper' blender, so I use one all the time when I make soup.  Never had a problem (as long as you hold it down, lol)

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 11, 2010)

I have one I use quite regularly, just make sure you use a high sided vessel!  I wouldn't be without mine, it's ideal for zapping soups and stuff.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2010)

Great bits of kit, as long as you look after them ie rinse with water after use and wash the blade end in hot soapy water, while keeping the electric cable end out of the water. I've been using mine for over 10 years, inherited from Grandma, and it wasn't new when she passed it on to me. Always use at the bottom of a pot, and the higher the pot sides the less cleaning of walls!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 11, 2010)

I only recently bought mine and love it, wouldnt be without it now!  As others have said make sure you use a high sided container - I didnt the first time 

This is the one I bought

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4229090/Trail/searchtext%3EHAND+BLENDER.htm


----------



## gail1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys have decided to get one this friday when i get payed. it will save so much space
cheers


----------



## Copepod (Oct 11, 2010)

As this is Food related, I'll move it, so it won't disappear as quickly. 
Of course, no reason why a hand held blender couldn't be used for non edible items, but I can't think what?!?


----------



## caroleann (Oct 11, 2010)

I use mine to thicken semi skimmed milk for milk shakes.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 12, 2010)

I use mine nearly every day - wouldnt be without one! had a cheap basic one for i think 10 years but burned the motor out last year so hubby bought me all singing and and dancing one - the end of the 'stick' with the blade comes apart from the motor bit for easier washing and it has a nice deep sided jug for less mess. I think its this one
http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/pl/85-644426/Hand-Blenders/Philips-HR1364-Compare-Prices
Good luck with yours!


----------



## Carina1962 (Oct 16, 2010)

i too have one and use it when i make soups.  OK it doesn't liquidise as well as a proper blender but for convenience and space wise it's great


----------



## maturetype1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have the Tesco value range one, it only cost approx ?5 or less, great for soups.


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 17, 2010)

My wife's got one, uses it for soup, eggs, making ice cream (the good old days sigh.....) loads of other stuff too. 
(We have a deal, she cooks, I wash and dry).


----------



## gail1 (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4229090/Trail/searchtext%3EHAND+BLENDER.htm[/QUOTE]
cazscot thanks hun i got the same as you in the end I love it especially love the fact that its got a hook on it so im able to to hang it on my rack. Its a nice little blender
Thanks everyone for your input
gail


----------



## Sasablad (Nov 26, 2019)

I used to have handheld blender earlier and I recently shifted to Quiet Blender which prepares smoothies silently.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 26, 2019)

Smoothies?
I tried a couple when first diagnosed and swiftly moved the blender to the back of the cupboard - even one without fruit cause a spike.
Are you testing what a smoothie does to your blood glucose or just accepting advice that they are 'healthy'?


----------

